# "Italian Style" Stuffed Boneless Chicken Breasts



## JGDean (Mar 10, 2011)

I got two of these at Publix. They are thin pounded, stuffed and rolled with a slice of thin ham. and are boneless skinless breasts with pepperoni on top. What temperature and time do you suggest??


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2011)

Covered @ preheated 350 F, until internal temperature reaches 170F.  Test after 30 minutes and if not done leave uncovered to finish baking.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 10, 2011)

Depending on the size I'd start temping 'em at 15 minutes.  Also, they'll be a little nicer if you sautee them briefly in some clarified butter or olive oil.


----------



## JGDean (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks much!


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2011)

I would treat them like Chicken Cacciatore....saute as suggested above, then reduce heat and simmer with seasoned tomato sauce.


----------



## JGDean (Mar 11, 2011)

I have some leftover seasoned tomato sauce. Stovetop means not heating the oven. That and salad with garlic bread is what's for dinner tonight. I might even pop a bottle of Pinot Noir. Yum...


----------

